# Another fitness trainer making a video is killed.



## KmH (Mar 19, 2015)

http://thegrio.com/2015/03/19/personal-trainer-achilles-williamskilled-by-train-while-making-a-youtube-video/

It doesn't say, but it's likely he and the videographer were tresspassing.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 19, 2015)

When will they ever learn?

Never!!!! Stupid is as stupid does!!!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Mar 19, 2015)

What kind of fitness video requires recording on a railroad track?

And are these people deaf?


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 20, 2015)

"struck and killed by a train while a friend filmed him jumping rope near the tracks." 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/atlanta-fitness-trainer-killed-exercising-train-article-1.2155584


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Mar 20, 2015)

Again are these people deaf? Even without horns trains are not quiet.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 20, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> When will they ever learn?
> 
> Never!!!! Stupid is as stupid does!!!


If even one percent of humans never learn to avoid obvious danger then we're still stuck with around 75 million people who are at perpetual risk of being harmed or killed through their own ignorance. It's simply not possible (or even advisable) to aim for 100% prevention with that many people. Maybe we should consider adding modified cowcatchers that would leave these people (and perhaps smaller vehicles) by the side of the tracks while the train continues? Something to consider anyway.


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 20, 2015)

FWIW, the train in this incident was a freight train, which means this thread is not in the proper forum.


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2015)

Which forum should it be in?

Does AU have a freight train forum?

I looked, but didn't see one.

So I choose the one that seemed the closest to being proper here in the Other Rail Transportation AU section.

But, didn't consider the Misc Rail Transportation forum.


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 20, 2015)

KmH said:


> Which forum should it be in?
> 
> Does AU have a freight train forum?
> 
> ...


No worries. I see it's been moved. "General rail discussions" is sort of a catch-all forum for topics that don't fit anywhere else

but still have some rail content.


----------

